# CZ 27 year of manufacture?



## RustyW (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a CZ 27 32ACP. No Waffen marks. Serial is 4816xx on top of slide and front right of frame. On the top of the slide it says CESKA ZEBROJVKA A.S v PRAZE followed by the SN. No other markings on the pistol, including the barrel.

Blueing on slide is a plum color. Polished finish except for top flat part of slide where it looks turned on a lathe. Bottom of magazine is stamped P. Mod 27

The grip is broken, the ejector seems worn and is not ejecting, and the safety latch is broken. Parts are on order as well as a surplus holster and extra magazine. Bore looks good. No pits and strong rifling.

I've googled forever and cant figure out a year of manufacture. Any ideas on date of manufacture and possible value assuming the new parts work?

I tried adding images and that didn't seem to work but there are a few pics here.

https://picasaweb.google.com/105023666641016852558/CZ27?authkey=Gv1sRgCOeStOipv8C2TA#


----------



## HK_USP_45 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, I just got one, too, and am doing some research on the date mine was produced, and ran across your post. According to the Standard Catalog of MIlitary Firearms, the Ceska Zbrojovka AS Praze marking that is on your means it is an early pre-occupation pistol. Everything after occupation (as far as I know) is Waffenampt, so the lack of such also points to pre-occupation. I'm still looking for actual dates, though.

Where did you order your parts? I need to order a mag release and mag, but Numrich is sold out right now.

According to the SMoMF, the values are: Exc: 500, VG: 375, G: 250, F:200, P:150. Add 25% for waffenampt.

Also, be sure when you swap out the broken parts, keep them. It's always good to have the original parts, even if they are broken. Also be sure to mark the mag that did not come with it. 

Once I get all the info on mine, I'll be doing a video review on my youtube channel. Search for: 762x51n8o


----------

